

A solar eclipse that takes place every 500000 years - borednbearded
http://www.svalbard2015.no/pages/eclipse.html

======
McKayDavis
Not directly related to the article, but this is a good opportunity to alert
US HN readers that in a little more than two years time a total solar eclipse
will cut across the entire conterminous United States on August 21st, 2017.

Major cities in the path of totality include: Salem OR, Idaho Falls ID, Casper
WY, Lincoln NE, Kansas City MO, Nashville TN, & Charleston SC.

This will definitely be the most accessible total eclipse for the majority of
the US population in my lifetime.

A few links with maps/details:
[http://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/nation/](http://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/nation/)
[http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2017Aug...](http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2017Aug21Tgoogle.html)

------
venaoy
There is a huge difference between 90% (or even 99%) and a 100% eclipsed Sun.
People in Norway should really travel to the Faroe Islands to experience
totality :)

